# best cables to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all i have just bought a denon x6200w amp and roger sound labs 5..1 speaker package and 2 cg4 speakers and additional speedwoofer 10 subwoofer and will be buying 4 elevation svs speakers to use for atmos dutys and a emotiva xpa3 for additional channels using blue jeans terminated speaker cable a panasonic ub900 4k player 2 mediabridge ultra subwoofer cables

my question is in peoples opion what would be the best optical and coax cables to use with thes components can you all be specific in the exact cables to use also is there anything ive missed out that can be added to get this setup up and running thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Please dont post duplicate questions in different forums as this causes confusion and usually gives you sell accurate answers.
I answered your question in the other post.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I answered your question in the other post.


… which is here.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

